# water damage restoration companies



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

I ve never been overly impressed by these companies and the value to provide to the customer. I ve recently had two extremely disapointing experiences.
The company we recommend recently charged a customer of ours $7000 for a kitchen drain line clean up, it wasn't the easiest job access wise but nothing I haven't seen before, and it actually wasn't that bad at all in regards to clean up, they spent 3 days on it, made me sick when the customer told me, they didn't know better and can afford it but thays not the point. They left a few fans down there that weren't even ventilating it right.
Most of these companies hire idiots that are lazy and hate their jobs, we obvioisly won't be using this company again but many of these companies are very hit and miss.

Was wondering if any plumbing companies do it in house or is it just not feasible. 
I've done it a few times, pump it out into sewer, put plastic down and recommended they sanitize it and stuff, just to get them up and running quickly if its not too messy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We use servpro.

The seemingly high prices are because damage restoration is most often paid by insurance so there is no true market valuation. This is the same reason roofs are so expensive in states where roofs are typically only replaced as part of an insurance claim.

Services paid for by a third party on your behalf will always cost more than is paid for by the end user. Wanna guess what that aspirin in the hospital costs nowadays?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've seen a bandaid cost 85$ in the ER


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Yea, I understand how insurance works and the inflated prices but a lot of the work they do for us is not covered by insurance


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The great thing about this country is free enterprise. I can charge 10k to clean a sewer if I want. Will anyone hire me? Probably not

Were they given a price up front and agreed upon? That's the type of info we need otherwise this is no different from the guy who thinks plumbers make too much


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> The great thing about this country is free enterprise. I can charge 10k to clean a sewer if I want. Will anyone hire me? Probably not
> 
> Were they given a price up front and agreed upon? That's the type of info we need otherwise this is no different from the guy who thinks plumbers make too much


I am not entirely sure to be honest if they were given an upfront price on this one.
I know most companies give the upfront pricing, different levels of clean up, I've just found the level of service and quality of work in this industry to be very poor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Try the liability on "You didn't clean the water damage properly now my house has toxic mold in it" 

we all know what malpractice has done to the medical profession with all those extra tests to cover their azz...

It is what it is...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

If it is an insurance job then the amount of documentation and general paperwork that has to be filed along with the amount of time it takes to get paid from insurance companies requires that it costs a lot to make it worth it. I once worked for a man who owned a plumbing and restoration franchise and saw all of the hassle it was with filing and getting the wording just right for insurance companies. It was enough to make it not worth it for for me to try and get into. The way the laws are now and the fact that we live in a very litigious society make the paperwork end of restoration as much of if not most of the work and cost involved. Insurance companies require various licenses and endorsements in order to allow for companies to do the work, also.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Try the liability on "You didn't clean the water damage properly now my house has toxic mold in it"
> 
> we all know what malpractice has done to the medical profession with all those extra tests to cover their azz...
> 
> It is what it is...


Yea but thay goes right across the board for most industries these days, I agree its more complex with these companies but I am sure their contracts are worded very strongly in their favor


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Carcharodon said:


> Yea but thay goes right across the board for most industries these days, I agree its more complex with these companies but I am sure their contracts are worded very strongly in their favor


I'm sure that it is very similar to the expenses and liabilities we face in our trade...

The costs are passed on to the consumer and if we operate at a loss we fold...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I work with and refer a very good company. Neat and very thorough. Of course they're expensive. Between emergency response and trucks full of expensive equipment they should be.

One bonus with the one I use is we get 1 free cleanup per year. A leak one of my plumbers had a couple years ago would have cost me an insurance claim but it was cleaned and dried for free. And I like the referral checks!

David


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I work with and refer a very good company. Neat and very thorough. Of course they're expensive. * Between emergency response and trucks full of expensive equipment they should be.*
> 
> One bonus with the one I use is we get 1 free cleanup per year. A leak one of my plumbers had a couple years ago would have cost me an insurance claim but it was cleaned and dried for free. And I like the referral checks!
> 
> David


Exactly roll in 3 dehumidifiers at $2K apiece and 6 fans at $400 each, leave them sitting there for a few days and make several trips to the job, including a multi man crew for demo and hauling the debris away, reconstruction, and cleaning of recoverables...

Yea they are an "Overhead Free" business... :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Exactly roll in 3 dehumidifiers at $2K apiece and 6 fans at $400 each, leave them sitting there for a few days and make several trips to the job, including a multi man crew for demo and hauling the debris away, reconstruction, and cleaning of recoverables...
> 
> Yea they are an "Overhead Free" business... :thumbup::laughing:


I doubt if anyone thinks they are overhead free.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Carcharodon said:


> I doubt if anyone thinks they are overhead free.


I know...
They charge too much for their services though... :laughing:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I know...
> They charge too much for their services though... :laughing:


From my experience, in a lot of situations they have, mainly in regards to quality of service provided.
A lot of theses companies quality service suffers with the low skilled and unmotivated workers, there can also be a lack of accountability. 
I've seen so many half ass jobs and the customer is none the wiser
At least in our industry a lot of our work is highly visible.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like you have it all figured out. Maybe you should start a restoration company or just offer that as a service


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a question. whats so hard about the paper work for insurance claims? They always went smooth for me. Although the few I did they sort of hounded me to get my bills in so they could pay. I have only done 2 both freeze ups from a faulty furnace. They went so good I thought I should change my business model to do nothing else. LOL


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Sounds like you have it all figured out. Maybe you should start a restoration company or just offer that as a service


Sounds like he should open one up and advertise on Craigslist with low rates...

At least until the hurricane, tornado, wildfire, flood, or some other natural disaster hits and he discovers that he needed to have 100 times the equipment he thought he needed in his inventory to meet the demand for service...:laughing:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Sounds like you have it all figured out. Maybe you should start a restoration company or just offer that as a service


How does it sound like that ? You guys really going to beat some one up because they have issues and questions about restoration companies. 
My question was if any companies do it in house.
Got some reasonable feedback except for the usual suspects being smartasses, any excuse to puff the chest out online.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Carcharodon said:


> How does it sound like that ? You guys really going to beat some one up because they have issues and questions about restoration companies.
> My question was if any companies do it in house.
> Got some reasonable feedback except for the usual suspects being smartasses, any excuse to puff the chest out online.


Well I have some questions about what you charge for your plumbing rates...:whistling2:

I think you charge too much money for such a simple service....:laughing:

Seriously if you want to expand into that area its fine.
But I would keep it as a separate business from a plumbing company...


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Well I have some questions about what you charge for your plumbing rates...:whistling2:
> 
> I think you charge too much money for such a simple service....:laughing:
> 
> ...


Flate rate

Starts at $69 for evaluation
$220 for service call

Even if you think its a simple service, the service should still be honest, professional and to a high standard no matter what your costs are.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I wasn't trying to be a smart ass. If they restoration companies are really all terrible in your area then there is money to be made


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I wasn't trying to be a smart ass. If they restoration companies are really all terrible in your area then there is money to be made


Indeed there is, but I know what it takes to run a successful company and I rather leave others have the stress no matter the reward.
Was just curious if any of the big companies did it in house, purely concentrating on pumping out crawlspace s and pits.
Tired of going to jobs that are not done correctly and you sometimes end up working in crap just ti get it done. I used to di that a lot but not anymore.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I found a restoration company that does very good work and stuck with them. When i refer them to a long time customer it needs to be right.


----------



## jackywilson (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, I agree with you. There are a number of water damage restoration companies that do not hire trained professionals and trouble us in turn. And since the costs are insurance covered the prices are quite high as well. So, its always better to hire a known company.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OK WHO GETS TO TELL THIS IMPOSTOR THAT THE ZONE IS FOR
PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY :whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

jackywilson said:


> Yes, I agree with you. There are a number of water damage restoration companies that do not hire trained professionals and trouble us in turn. And since the costs are insurance covered the prices are quite high as well. So, its always better to hire a known company.


The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Water Restoration does not fall under our umbrella of Plumbing Professionals.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jackywilson said:


> Yes, I agree with you. There are a number of water damage restoration companies that do not hire trained professionals and trouble us in turn. And since the costs are insurance covered the prices are quite high as well. So, its always better to hire a known company.


Who let this wacky guy here??


----------



## oliviashelton (4 mo ago)

Carcharodon said:


> I ve never been overly impressed by these companies and the value to provide to the customer. I ve recently had two extremely disapointing experiences.
> The company we recommend recently charged a customer of ours $7000 for a kitchen drain line clean up, it wasn't the easiest job access wise but nothing I haven't seen before, and it actually wasn't that bad at all in regards to clean up, they spent 3 days on it, made me sick when the customer told me, they didn't know better and can afford it but thays not the point. They left a few fans down there that weren't even ventilating it right.
> Most of these companies hire idiots that are lazy and hate their jobs, we obvioisly won't be using this company again but many of these companies are very hit and miss.
> 
> ...


Hi, Have you used a water damage restoration company to help file an insurance claim? Is it better to just call my insurance company and file the claim myself? Or is it better to have a water damage restoration company file the insurance claim for me? What things do I need to watch out for when using a water damage restoration company?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

oliviashelton said:


> Hi, Have you used a water damage restoration company to help file an insurance claim? Is it better to just call my insurance company and file the claim myself? Or is it better to have a water damage restoration company file the insurance claim for me? What things do I need to watch out for when using a water damage restoration company?


You still need to post an introduction.


----------

